# het worden unieke avonden



## zinc

Hi. "Het worden unieke avonden, zowel voor de mensen op het podium als voor het publiek".  What does "het worden unieke avonden ..." mean?  On certains nights only?  Thanks.


----------



## Lopes

It will be unique nights.

As in, you'll never see a night like that again.


----------



## zinc

Thank you Lopes.


----------



## JtF

Hi Zinc, Lopes,

Isn't it a bit too literally translated?
How about "great" or "special" nights?

Just my five cents...


----------



## Hitchhiker

How about, "The evenings are unique, both for the people on stage as for the audience"?

Or , "The evenings will be unique, both for the people on stage as for the audience"?


----------



## Lopes

JtF said:


> Hi Zinc, Lopes,
> 
> Isn't it a bit too literally translated?
> How about "great" or "special" nights?
> 
> Just my five cents...


 
Well yes.. I've just tried to give zinc an idea of the meaning, not the perfect translation


----------

